# Excel Pharmaceuticals tnt450



## kieran81 (Jan 2, 2014)

Good afternoon, I'm looking for inforation on tnt450 which is a test tren and deca blend, all dosed at 150mg per ml. its doing the rounds at the moment but theres not much information on the net about it, or at least anyone who has run a successfull course with it. Ive just started 3ml per week and I'm also using some testex e 300 at 1ml per week just to bring the test level above the tren:

test 450mg pw +300mg test e=750mg total

tren e 450mg pw

deca 450mg pw

any information on the product would be appreciated.

Cheers

Kieran


----------



## chrisboy999 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Kieran, how did you do with the TNT please ?? Just started 2ml per week stacked with 2ml week of Test Cyp and would be interested in your gains... Cheers chris


----------



## MSB1471 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've just finished a 15 week cycle with TNT 450, 2ml per week split into 2 jabs. Also added extra test as I found the sides during the first 4 weeks pretty harsh. Once I added the extra test everything went pretty smoothly, only real issue was the sweats and a bit of lethargy. For the last 5 weeks of the cycle I added a 100mg of anavar and got good results. In my opinion it is a good lab, would do it again some time in the future. Depending on what you're goals are I found it gave more in cutting than bulking but that could also be down to the anavar.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I used it found it spot on slight pip but dosed how it is you expect it! Would use again.


----------



## chrisboy999 (Sep 22, 2013)

Cheers for info fellas, Ive gone into this cycle bit blind after two test E cycles which worked well and have basically been advised off a pal to stack Test C with it. Little leaflet that comes with TNT says to stack with Test pro.. not being an expert is Test C ok with its ester?? Was also told this was good for bulking so was going to eat like hell as it has Tren... this seem ok ?? Sorry for questions just very little on internet about excel TNT and i know Ive only few cycles under my belt...cheers chris


----------



## chrisboy999 (Sep 22, 2013)

bumpety bump


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

chrisboy999 said:


> Cheers for info fellas, Ive gone into this cycle bit blind after two test E cycles which worked well and have basically been advised off a pal to stack Test C with it. Little leaflet that comes with TNT says to stack with Test pro.. not being an expert is Test C ok with its ester?? Was also told this was good for bulking so was going to eat like hell as it has Tren... this seem ok ?? Sorry for questions just very little on internet about excel TNT and i know Ive only few cycles under my belt...cheers chris


You need to research the individual compounds in the TNT and see how they work. What answer are you expecting pal?

Plenty of labs do a TNT so the information you are looking for isn't unique to excel.

Test C & Test E are pretty much the same


----------



## chrisboy999 (Sep 22, 2013)

yes plenty info on test e, deca and tren on internet and them all combined but just peoples experiences on it pal with excel TNT which is different compounds than Wildcats...I believe ??

also was it ok to stack 2ml Test C with it, I did want to do a lean bulk and because of tren being good on a cut and wondered if the 300/500 cals surplus is enough or whether to bang it up

Got arimidex but trying to stay off it at mo ( due to woody issues on last cycles getting balance right) and would be interested to know if its wise to do so and if others had gyno

4.5 weeks in so far got sweats ... sleepless at night ...agression up .. like a walking hard on ... and niggling tendon prob in my left arm has just gone after 2 years which I'm guessing is down to deca....


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I like the lab gonna grab a few more bits of there's tomorrow maybe try there Rip do they do a EQ?


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Anymore feedback on these guys


----------

